
Bitcoin all time high. Again - drodil
https://cryptowat.ch/bitfinex/btcusd
======
celticninja
Bitfinex should not be used to gauge the ATH, as with MtGox in its dying days
the inability to withdraw fiat means inflated prices for bitcoin as that is
the only withdrawal method available to most users of the site. (There is a
great arbitrage opportunity if you have a Korean bank account as a result.)

I am usually inclined to use btc-e.com as the true value of bitcoin as this is
almost always the most conservative but bitstamp is also a good indicator of
real price. Saying that bitcoin is reaching new heights on all the exchanges.
It is also interesting that this seems to have been spurred along by the gains
made by LTC, ETH and DSH, people are slowly leaving them and moving back to
BTC which is driving the price up, usually altcoins have risen as a result of
increasing attention on BTC.

